# MY NEW TOY THCANON POWER SHOT sx100



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

what do you think???


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice clarity and use of macro on some, you're just shooting at funny angles. 

You have a nicely colored Jake there. How large is he? Is your female OB holding?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

what jake and yea the benga knocked her up lol


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

The eureka is a jacobfreibergi (jake), He's my favorite. That camera looks great.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

o thanks bull yea love that guy wish i had some females for him


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pics! :thumb:


----------



## mr.fuji (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish :fish: 
Best of luck with your new camera


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks this is my fav pic


----------

